# List of iron ore stocks on the ASX?



## beaul (28 January 2010)

where can i get a list of all iron ore stocks in Australia


----------



## Sean K (28 January 2010)

Here's a start:


----------



## bilo83 (28 January 2010)

That's a great list Kennas. 

Did you put that together yourself and how recent are those JORC numbers?


----------



## Sean K (28 January 2010)

There's a thread.

I did some of it, members contributed.

JORCs were pretty accurate up till Christmas. 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15921&page=4&highlight=iron+ore


----------



## beaul (28 January 2010)

thank you Kennas,
i appreciate your help.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 January 2010)

I have moved this thread to the ASX Stock Chat forum as I feel it's the more appropriate forum for it.


----------

